# Does anyone have plans for Starnes "monoblock" 3.5cc diesel?



## cox24711 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hello again, fellow machinists 
Currently I am looking for plans for C. Starnes "monoblock" 3.5cc diesel from Model Maker September 1961.
Thanks
 Greg
p.s here are some photos of them


----------

